# An Introduction



## Kjerstin Klein (Oct 16, 2008)

I read so many thread posts from other riders that the personalities all start to blend together. Often times I can't find any more info on people who seem to have something to say and it leaves me wondering where they are coming from. I guess that is what prompts me to provide a bit more of my information so that you know where my opinions are coming from.

I have been snowboarding since the days when we duct taped ourselves into ski boot liners stuffed into our Sorels. I did a few local races in Southwest Colorado when I lived in Telluride and did well enough to get some free product from a fledgling snowboard company so I guess I could have called myself a 'sponsored' rider. All this fun was brought to a screeching halt after a terrible car accident - but the injuries I sustained fueled my ambition to study sports medicine at the University of Colorado which brought me to the CU Ski team where I met my husband. After I finished school and he finished his stint as a racer then coach we headed back to his home town of Pittsburgh to work in his family's ski and snowboard shop. We are now working hard in the industry and raising two pow hounds and lovin' life.

I have a passion for the mountains and a love of the sport - they are never far from my life regardless of the season.

I blog regularily at Snow Deva and you can visit us at Willi's Ski Shop or shop with us on-line at The Jib Shop and Ski Warehouse


----------

